# LILYPIE ticker underneath my signiture? Please help me. xxx



## TRY (Dec 8, 2009)

Please could someone explain how I get my LILYPIE ticker underneath my signiture? xxxxxx
Love TRY
X


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi TRY,

Glad to see you got your ticker working, but I'm so so sorry for your loss  

Sharon xx


----------

